# It all started out soooo innocently...



## Ducaticorse (Aug 30, 2008)

Just a couple inquiries to folks like donn_ and datiLED, nothing more. "Hey, does this mix/match of Aleph/E-Series stuff _really _work _that _easily and simply?" _-which turned into-_ "This Lego thing looks pretty neat, maybe I should pick up a couple parts and see where this goes..." I certainly don't have it anywhere as badly as many here, but I can see how the downward spiral begins - for sure.

With a couple LE's coming from Derek (datiLED), I should have several bases covered and honestly I can easily see some of my "factory" lights going away quickly afterward. 

Definitely a hodge-podge of materials and finishes (Ti, EN, Black), but nothing here that doesn't mix/match very nicely. Many thanks to several folks here for the help, advice and guidance. :thumbsup: While I appreciate it greatly, may wallet may not...


----------



## Christoph (Aug 30, 2008)

You call that inocent :devil: nice pictures sweet lights.
Chris


----------



## Ducaticorse (Aug 30, 2008)

Heh, not any more - but it sure started out that way! :hairpull:

:twothumbs Thanks for the comment on my photos and new OCD objects.


----------



## tx101 (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice lights Mark
I can spend hours playing Lego 
I have one of datileds P7 LE on the way to me.
I made the mistake of getting a P7 Mag and it made all my other lights
look like Christmas tree fairy lights.
Now Im toying with the idea of having a P7 installed in my EDC Novatac :devil:
In the mean time look what arrived in the post this morning






The head is E series and the tail is C series compatible


----------



## lumafist (Nov 9, 2008)

That is one sweet bunch of lights there...!

Don`t know how I missed this thread....



:thumbsup:


Is that body with the 19 a Balrog...?


----------



## tx101 (Nov 11, 2008)

@lumafist ..... its a Mirageman split collar 18650 AL body
I think I sold that one to Ducaticorse :thinking:


----------



## lumafist (Nov 11, 2008)

You punks......


----------



## Ducaticorse (Nov 12, 2008)

tx101 said:


> @lumafist ..... its a Mirageman split collar 18650 AL body
> I think I sold that one to Ducaticorse :thinking:


Hah! Yes, you did - thank you for that! 

Now, I need to come up with one in Ti... :green:


----------

